# What's a fair price at which to sell my Generac GP5000 unit with 59.5 hours?



## whynotme (Nov 23, 2020)

Bought a new generator because I just had to have more power..... Anyhow, what would be a fair selling price on a Generac GP5000 with 59.5 hours on the meter? Am I allowed to ask this here in this forum? Mods please delete if not, and I'm sorry. Just trying to figure out how much I can expect for selling the old generator.

Thanks all


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Check Craigs List, etc. for local prices. IMHO used generators don't demand a high price. You'll probably end up taking a deep discount from what you think it's worth. You might want to run it dry, change oil, squirt some oil down the cylinder and pull the starter a time or two to lubricate and "lay it up" as a spare. Remember, if you need a generator, you need it. if your new one isn't working for whatever reason, it will be almost impossible to find one if power is out around you. Stores don't keep big inventories and what they have sells almost immediately.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Possibly 300-400. Definitely that much during an outage...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

$729.00 was new price.
so with the used 50% rule
$364.00...
try a yard sale!
you might be surprised of what it will sell for!!
put on it $500.00 or best offer!
and take down names and phone numbers of the lower offers.
it all depends on the sales area...
heck here in iowa on aug 11th the day after the storm hit
you could to have got retail for it! most iowa resellers were out of gens by the 12th aug 2020
supply and demand!
and a back up generator is not a bad idea!
or give it to the kids! or some one in need or a church and deduct the price on taxes as a donation!


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Depending on the level of larceny in you..... If you have a strong chain and lock with a tree or other large object to anchor it to, put it out front during an outage with $500 or more sign. People get scared and "not smart" when the power goes out. Daylight hours only.


----------



## whynotme (Nov 23, 2020)

Happy to say I sold it for $500 today, hours before the so-called 'noreaster hits us up here.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

good job!
did you get its replacement yet?
take a look at the honda eu7000is gens.
yea real money spent... but spent well!!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Possibly 300-400. Definitely that much during an outage...





whynotme said:


> Happy to say I sold it for $500 today, hours before the so-called 'noreaster hits us up here.


You did well! We just got a little crust of snow/ice here on the southern Maine coast, but there are lots of power outages inland and downeast. I did take the HSS1332ATD snowblower out of the garage, but only so I could get my backup generator out from behind it. I had listed it 20 days ago and just sold it for $350 to a fellow from Hollis who doesn't have power and won't get it back for a while...


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lots of folks getting the wake up call on power!!
I had 2 new clients just today...
they were just getting around to thinking about power after the Iowa dechero storm in aug 2020...

yea the storms are kicking up pretty good!
plan your fuel, spare parts, spare gens.
and food and water!!
it is going to be a LONG winter and spring....

doing another restock on monday here.
still waiting on parts from china on a few things.
I think i am basic ready for a 6 month lock down..
looks like cali is really shutting down some stuff...
get your masks if you are low!
we are state wide mask order here in iowa right now.


----------

